
Amazon's Cashierless Store Ambitions and Investment Revealed - newsjunkie1
http://thein.fo/f9cb35b17b0161ed
======
Arrezz
I wonder how much overhead you can lose when you don't have to have a cashier
in a grocery store. I've thought about a grocery store that essentially
doesn't have a warehouse section but instead is just a combined
warehouse/store. I'm sure this already exists and I wonder how you handle the
large pieces of machinery that you need to move the goods among regular
shoppers?

